# replacemnet bands for Folding Falcon



## msean (Sep 19, 2011)

_When I was a kid, my grandfather and I made slingshots from forked branches and strips of inner tube. Lately, I've had the urge to start shooting again, so I want to resurrect my old Folding Falcon. My last brush with the evolution of the slingshot was shortly after the Falcons came out, so I'm just starting to see what's out there now. I'd appreciate any insight / recommendations._

_Do the Falcons use 1/4" i.d. tubing ? The old pieces of bands left on my Falcon are 3/16" i.d., but I'm thinking that's just shrinkage from drying out._
_It came with green sleeves covering the ends of the prongs and tubing. Are the sleeves just cosmetic ?_

_Is Theratube the way to go ?_
_Would the latex tubing from Lowe's be okay for just shooting around the yard ?_
_What about Trumark Heavy-Pull Powerbands ? I think they're available locally._

_Thanks._


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I highly recommend the Trumark RRT tubes.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Convert it to flatbands if you want to experience a new paradigm of slingshots. Simple as cutting off the old tubes, leaving a bit of tubular in place to tie the flats to, and off you go with unreal velocity and much smoother pull. Get some flats from TexShooter or Flatband.

Then again Trumark RRT's are simple and okay too.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Convert it to flatbands if you want to experience a new paradigm of slingshots. Simple as cutting off the old tubes, leaving a bit of tubular in place to tie the flats to, and off you go with unreal velocity and much smoother pull. Get some flats from TexShooter or Flatband.
> 
> Then again Trumark RRT's are simple and okay too.


I will actually have to second this. Flats are great.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Try some Tex-shooter Express bands. I like them on my Falcon.


----------



## msean (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for your help. I'm going to try the RRT's .


----------

